# Capsicum?



## dragnlaw (Dec 28, 2013)

My 'puter crashed just before christmas. Am having an awkward time with the tablet.... But  need to know...

I have a recipe from 'the cooking bug'. I believe it is from the UK, or someplace that uses metric and 'capsicum' (instead of 'peppers'). They also use the term tablespoon... So i don't know.

Question: they say, "1 red capsicum, fire roasted and skinned, sliced"

I have never heard of doing this with a hot pepper.....  so am I correct in assuming they mean a sweet red pepper?

This recipe is for Lamb Pasties with a moorish flair.

2nd  question, althoug nothing to do with herbs n spices (as said, i find it very hard to move around here in the tablet)....

I will be grinding precooked lamb, recipe calls for 500 grams lamb minced, do I still use the same weight measure for cooked?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2013)

I asked an Australian member about capsicum and in Australia they only use the term for "sweet" peppers.

How much fat came off that lamb when you cooked it? If it was a lot, then maybe you should reduce the amount of lamb you grind. OTH, I don't think having a bit too much (or a bit too little) meat would hurt the pasties.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that it's sweet red peppers the recipes is talking about. Although one of them seems a bit much for a lb. of meat. But that's just for my tastes.

Moorish food  isn't noted, ordinarily, for it's heat. Except for that wonderful and hot Harissa spice  mixture. But seeing as it's a pastie, I'm going to guess that heat/spicy won't be needed.

Just let me know when I can come for dinner! I love lamb in any form----- and pasties are one of the best.

About the weights before and after. I just wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks so much. Iguess I should have realized that most recipes state chilies when talking hot. You have both boosted my confidence to not worry!

I will let you know how they turn out. This recipe uses wholemeal flour OR buckwheat flour for the pastry. I am anxious to try the buckwheat.

Ummm, just reread, it does call for "wholemeal".... Meaning wholewheat?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2013)

It probably means whole grain wheat in this case (whole wheat doesn't have to have the germ). It can mean any whole grain flour. I'm not sure in a British recipe. Why don't you see if any of our Brits are online and PM one who is.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 29, 2013)

dragnlaw said:


> My 'puter crashed just before christmas. Am having an awkward time with the tablet.... But need to know...
> 
> I have a recipe from 'the cooking bug'. I believe it is from the UK, or someplace that uses metric and 'capsicum' (instead of 'peppers'). They also use the term tablespoon... So i don't know.
> 
> ...


I've come across "capsicums" used generally for all kinds of peppers including chilis but not often in recipes or for food use. We just say "peppers" qualified by colour (red, green, yellow and orange with the odd purpley-black one appearing in the shops),

The only thing I can think of, given your description, is that the ones required for the recipe are the "sweet" peppers which come in a jar, ready roasted.

I wouldn't worry about the tablespoon measure. In this sort of context it shouldn't really matter whether it means UK, US or Australian tablespoons. A US tablespoon is fractionally bigger than a UK tablespoon, according to google but not enough to make much difference.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 29, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> I wouldn't worry about the tablespoon measure. In this sort of context it shouldn't really matter whether it means UK, US or Australian tablespoons. A US tablespoon is fractionally bigger than a UK tablespoon, according to google but not enough to make much difference.



I knew the differences between the Tbsp measures are not enough to worry about. I only mentioned to help give a clue as to the country/origins of the web site


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 29, 2013)

taxlady said:


> It probably means whole grain wheat in this case (whole wheat doesn't have to have the germ). It can mean any whole grain flour. I'm not sure in a British recipe. Why don't you see if any of our Brits are online and PM one who is.


If a UK recipe says "wholemeal" flour it means the same as whole wheat/whole grain flour and should include all of the grain. However, there are differences in quality and production methods so for a more in depth answer look here 

http://www.flourbin.com/cgi-bin/pnDbDetail.cgi?data=faqs&record_id=42&mode=user&action=display


----------

